
A Guide to Demo Day Pitches - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/guide-to-demo-day-pitches/
======
bradleyankrom
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12160168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12160168)

